# Orlando Magic @ Dallas Mavericks(April 5)



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

OrlandoMagic(35-38) VS. Dallas Mavericks(49-24)​
Tuesday April 5, 2005
8:30 ET/ 7:00 CT
American Airlines Center, Dallas, Texas

Starting Lineups​










































































*Key Bench Players​*


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

We play another team that is trying to get to the playoffs. So they will come out with alot of intensity. We must match that or we could see a repeat of the Cleveland game on our home floor. Dallas needs to play better D and starting hustling for the rebounds. That was embarassing last night and they need to go for the ball not let the ball come to them. 

Dallas will avenge the loss from earlier in the season by winning at home over a team that is fighting for there lives. 

Dallas 101
Orlando 91
Final.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Avery is going make sure 2marrow in practice that we are ready for this game unlike the cavalier game on sunday!! We clinched a playoff spot but we cant sit here and relax the rest of the season!! were back at home and i think we win ! 106-89!


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

:whoknows:​
This will be a great test for AJ and the team on how they will respond to that embaressing let down to the CAVS. 

Magic: 93
Mavs: 101

P.S: Hopefully Damp does start.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

This Magic team is a real strecky team, but after the loss to the Cavs, we are going to be in no mood to lose this one, no matter how much they are looking to make the playoffs. Having Turkoglu and Chritie injured doesn't help there cause either as thats there starting SG and 6th man away. Either way the Mavs will come through for the win, there will be no loose ends on the Mavs game for this meeting, Mavs win 103-86.


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

Blind Midgets > Orlando

We should win easily, especially after the Cav game.

Mavs - 105
Orlando - 90


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

My prediction: 

Mavs 104
-
Magic 94


----------



## damaverick19 (Mar 24, 2005)

98-89 
mav's
We need to crash the boards.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Season series: Orlando leads, 1-0 (14-19 all-time)

Key Matchup

Steve Francis vs. Jason Terry: Terry is known as a solid defender, but stopping Francis is quite a challenge. Francis is averaging 21.5 points, six rebounds and seven assists a game. It might mean that coach Avery Johnson might decide to put Josh Howard on Francis. However, Howard struggled against LeBron James last week. One thing to watch: Francis had seven turnovers Saturday and Orlando ranks 29th in turnovers at 15.5 per game. Dallas ranks 10th in forcing turnovers at 14.6.

Inside the Magic

Fading chances: Coming off a 103-102 win in New Jersey on Saturday in which Steve Francis had 33 points, including 14-of-15 from the free-throw line. Scratching for the last playoff spot in the East, Orlando has lost 11 of the last 15. Forward Grant Hill (shin) and guard Jameer Nelson (ribs) are questionable, while guard Doug Christie is expected to miss the remainder of the season with bone spurs in his left ankle.

By the numbers: Ranks eighth in scoring at 99.8 points per game, but ranks 26th in points allowed at 101. Ranks fifth in opponents' three-point shooting at 33.9 percent. Ranks first in rebounding at 43.9 per game.
Inside the Mavericks

Looking to roll: Ending a four-game road trip and starting a four-game homestand. Dallas has won four straight at home and would like to get some victories before ending the regular season with four out of the last five on the road. Coming off a 100-80 loss in Cleveland on Sunday, the Mavericks had a day off Monday to get some needed rest.

By the numbers: Rank fourth in rebounding at 43.4 per game, but rank 25th in rebounds allowed by opponent at 43.9 Rank third in scoring (102.3) and fourth in point differential (+4.8) Rank second in free-throw percentage (79.9 percent).


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Post Your Predictions in the Magic game thread for a chance to win uCash points!!!!


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

After that embarassing loss to the Cavs on Sunday I expect the team to come out with fire. This is a game the Mavs have no business messing around in. They should dominate this team and put them away early. I expect the defensive intensity to way up for the Mavs. I'm sure Avery dug into them at practice for the way they played.

Mavs - 112

Magic - 93


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

I also expect a win in this one, even though the Magic will come out strong!

Dallas 102

Magic 91


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

Mavs win 112-92.Damp has a big night in his first Home Game Back.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think we will destroy the Magic after losing to the Cavs.
112-91 Mavs


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dalas 102
Orlando 94


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

*Preview* 



> Dallas has won three of the last four meetings, but just four of the last eight. The Mavericks have won six in a row over the Magic at home. After averaging 114.0 points on 54.0% shooting vs. Orlando last season, Dallas scored just 84 points on a season-low 29.2% shooting in the first matchup on 11/9. Adding injury to insult, Michael Finley left the games after 20 minutes played with a sprained right ankle and missed the next 15 games. None of the top six scorers Orlando had in the season series vs. Dallas in 2003-04 remain on the Magic’s roster. DeShawn Stevenson (8.0 points per game) is their top remaining scorer from the two matchups last season. The Mavericks have held the Magic below 100 points in seven of the last eight meetings. Grant Hill and Jerry Stackhouse were teammates on Detroit for two and a half seasons (1997-98 through 199-2000).
> 
> Last Game:
> Orlando 94, Dallas 84 – TD Waterhouse Centre – Orlando, Florida – November 9, 2004
> ...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Great offense. But not good defense. Dallas got up by as much as 17 but could never put them away. Orlando has been scoring alot of points as of late though. Stevenson was just money from anywhere on the court. Everybody else was honestly held in check. Solid all around game from everybody from Dallas. Good game but still needs alot of work.

Unto San Antonio.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Oh and this is our 5th 50th win season folks. Great Job Dallas.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Jet had an awesome game tonight, he really showed his value to this team with a double-double. Scoring 18 with 13 assists really shows that he is a PG. He also nailed 4/7 from beyond the arc while also contributing 4 steals which earns him one hell of a gold star for that game . Dirk played very little in the 2nd half, just hope whatever happened to him is only minor and can play against the Spurs. As for Al getting not what he deserves in the game, I just can't understand why he has less minutes than Bradley, he can be so much more use to the team.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Looks like Mavs41 gets the closest score.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

aussiewill said:


> Looks like Mavs41 gets the closest score.


Oh yea! I win again, I didn't think my score would hold up but I knew the Mavs would score a lot. It was a real sloppy game IMO in that all offense and no defense. This was just a throw away game where the more talented team won. But one good thing out of this game was JET's passing. He really played solid and ran the offense. The Mavs will have to take their game up several notches for the Spurs.


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

Anybody have any idea how serious Dirk's injury was?


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

DMN:


> Not that everything was rosy for Johnson and the Mavericks. Most notably, Dirk Nowitzki tweaked his right ankle and knee late in the first half, then fell awkwardly, landing on Orlando guard Andre Barrett with 3:39 left in the fourth quarter and the Mavericks up by 16 points. Nowitzki asked to leave the game and appeared to be stretching his back on the way to the locker room.
> 
> The back, apparently, is the least of the worries. Nowitzki will have an MRI today, but medical personnel said it was precautionary. He hurt the ankle on the last play of the first half, bruising the bone spurs that have periodically bothered him in his career. It's the first time in months the ankle has been a problem, he said.
> 
> "I don't doubt that I'll be able to play Thursday," Nowitzki said of the upcoming San Antonio game. "We're doing the MRI, but I don't think it's anything special."


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

He'll be fine.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

He stayed in and hit a game sealing 3 on one leg. He is tough and expects him to be fine.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice win, even though a tougher defense must have been played in the second half!


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Once again I love Avery Johnson. This team wins fairly easily but he is not happy after the win. That is one of the big differences between Nelson and Johnson. Avery gets mad when the team goes up by 18 (103-95) and then gets outscored 10-1 in the final few minutes. Johnson will not relax until they finish off games. Enough with the get a decent lead and then coast. Don Nelson seemed to be OK with that as long as they are winning. Avery hates that and refuses to let that go without chewing them out.

They needed someone with fire not everyone's favorite uncle. Whether or not Avery has had enough time with this crew to go far in the playoffs remains to be seen but the future looks very good, regardless.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I loved that too. In the post game interview he was not happy how they gave up 39 points in the 3rd quarter. He was very pleased with the other quarters saying that if you can only allow those points that he named. You are a very good basketball team. But they still have some work on Defense to do and that will not be acceptable. I'm very glad he pointed that out.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Im glad Avery stresses defense so much. I expect our defense to pick up in the playoffs.


----------

